# C et C++ > Outils pour C & C++ > Analyse de code >  Gnration de graphe d'hritage

## genetin

Bonjour,

J'ai dvelopp un logiciel sous Visual C++. 
Normalement, on fait une doc de conception avant de coder ! ... mais je ne l'ai pas fait, et mon logiciel a beaucoup grossi et il devient un peu compliqu.
Connaissez-vous un outil (gratuit) qui,  partir d'un ensemble de fichiers source C++, gnre un graphe d'hritage ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------

